# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Sushi món ăn Nhật Bản  yêu thích

## hoatieu

Mùi vị các món ăn Nhật đơn giản hơn so với các món ăn của phương Tây. Đồ ăn Nhật chú trọng đến đặc sản theo từng mùa và sự lựa chọn các bát đĩa đựng thức ăn một cách nghệ thuật. Các món ăn của Nhật nhằm giữ lại nhiều nhất hương vị, màu sắc của thiên nhiên.

Nhật Bản nghiêng về sự bắt mắt tinh tế, đó là sự hòa trộn khéo léo và tinh tế của màu sắc, hương vị cũng như tôn giáo truyền thống. Những món ăn được chế biến nhỏ nhắn, xinh xắn, hương vị thanh tao, nhẹ nhàng không quá nồng đậm. Người Nhật thường dùng đũa để ăn, đặc biệt họ thích bày biện món ăn bằng những bát, đĩa nhỏ xinh.
*cơm sushi Nigirizushi**cơm sushi Temaki*
cơm sushi Makimono Cơm Sushi của nhà hàng Asahisushi dưới bàn tay tài hoa của bếp trưởng, đã tạo ra nhiều món Cơm Sushi ngon nổi tiếng hấp dẫn thực khách gần xa. Tiêu biểu là món Cơm Sushi Tôm Nhật Luộc, Cơm Sushi Với Bụng Cá Ngừ Nhật Bản, Cơm Sushi Tôm Nhật và Nhím Biển Nướng.
Với óc sáng tạo không ngừng của con người đã tạo ra rất nhiều món *Cơm Sushi* ngon hấp dẫn khách ẩm thực trên toàn thế giới. *Cơm Sushi của nhà hàng Asahisushi* đã tiếp nối truyền thống đấy mang lại cho thực khách những bữa cơm ngon ấm cúng bên gia đình.

Tùy từng đặc sắc của từng vùng miền, đã “thổi” thêm vào những hương vị mới cho Sushi và vẫn đang tiếp tục không ngừng phong phú thêm.Tuy nhiên, không thể không nhắc tới 06 loại Sushi cơ bản trong hàng trăm loại Sushi, đó là: Nigirizushi, Chizashizushi, Makimono, Gunkan, Oshizushi và Temaki.

*Asahi Sushi** - 76 Triệu Việt Vương, Hà Nội.*
*Tel: 04.39447966

Asahi Sushi - 288 Bà Triệu, Hà Nội.*
*Tel: 04.39745945*

*website: asahisushi.vn*
*Hotline: 0902 286 286*

----------

